
Letter from U.S. House of Representatives to Elizabeth Holmes, Theranos CEO [pdf] - minimaxir
http://democrats-energycommerce.house.gov/sites/democrats.energycommerce.house.gov/files/documents/Theranos%20Holmes%20%20Device%20Questions%20Letter%202016%2006%2030.pdf
======
antiviral
Do they still have any customers? Why would any sane person want to work there
or use them?

If any Theranos investors are reading this: Please just shut it down already
and save all of us in Silicon Valley further embarrassment.

